# eMachine T1115 Boot Errors (Beeps)



## ms0241 (Jul 13, 2007)

Upon power up a series of beebs are heard 3 - 4 - 3. The monitor does not display but is powered up. 

I need help in defining the error code. 

I would also like a list of bootup beep errors if anyone can assist.

Thank you


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

Here is a good list of beep codes, but yours isn't listed.
http://bioscentral.com/beepcodes/phoenixbeep.htm

Try booting the computer with only essential devices: CPU, Mobo, RAM, and video card.

Additionally, you can purchase a POST card that will tell you a (usually Hexadecimal) code that you can look up.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815158065


----------



## ms0241 (Jul 13, 2007)

The computer beeps 3-4-3 fully configured. No improvement when configured with Mother Bd, PS and HD.

With system powered down I removed the PS connection from the Mother BD, powered up the PS with no other loads then took some measurements of the PS. I then powered off the PS and reconnected the PS connector. Everything is back to normal on power up.......hmm ... PS crowbar?

Thanks to TheMatt for the links and feedback.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You're welcome. :smile: Post back if you have more troubles with this computer. I think it may have just been a connector that was loose and needed to be reseated.


----------

